# Suppressing a Buckmark .22 pistol...



## Hunter Blair (Mar 4, 2009)

I was curious as to how i need to go about getting my buckmark set up for a suppressor... Would i need to buy a whole new barrel for it that is already threaded or can my existing barrel be threaded? this is the model i have...


----------



## KingTiger (Mar 4, 2009)

I got the Tactical Solutions threaded barrel & AAC Aviator from BookHound on here. The Tac Sol barrel is aluminum with a steel insert so it's alot lighter than the factory barrel & balances nicely with the suppressor attached. It's also 4" which helps keep non-subsonic rounds quieter. Mine cycles CCI subsonics fine.


----------



## Speedemon (Mar 4, 2009)

Buy the Tactical Solutions 4" threaded barrel. Works great. This will keep cheap Wally World ammo subsonic. 
You can find them locally or order on the web. 
Buckmark's serial # is on the frame so anyone can order the barrel, no FFL needed. 
Save your barrel to reinstall if you sell, then sell Tac Sol barrel. 
2- flip trigger spring- you can find procedure on Rimfire central
3- Buy TacSol picatinny rail for mounting Red Dot.
4- Buy extra mags
You will be good to go.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 4, 2009)

Ditto the above.  I also bought a 4" from Polite Society (Bookhound) and I am very happy.  Mine is setup just like KingTigers.

Speed, I didn't know that trigger spring trick, but I will look it up.  Thanks!


----------



## Speedemon (Mar 4, 2009)

The Trigger flip is where you actually turn the trigger spring over 180 degrees. 
Makes trigger around 2 to 3 lb.
Instant trigger job. And you can reverse it if you don't like it.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174356&page=4


----------



## Hunter Blair (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks guys.... gonna check into it pretty soon... just wondering how i should go about it.... thanks for the info....


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 4, 2009)

Any of ya'll know where to get a rear sight assembly?  I bought mine used and it came with a rail only.  I might want to shoot irons one day.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Mar 4, 2009)

You dont want to suppress a Buckmark, sell it and then buy my Smith and Wesson 422.  All it will need is a 40 dollar adapter and then you can screw your can right on it.  Accurate as all get out, will run on almost any ammo because there is not a lot of mass in the slide.  Has the same grip angle as a 1911 ... factory mags are 12 rounds, mag changes are extremely fast with the mag release on the front strap.  

Just kidding, but if you do come acrossed a 422 in your fravels I would suggest picking it up, they are great shooters.


----------



## cearick (Mar 4, 2009)

*threading*

you can have Jeff at the Firing ane in Athens thread the barrel for about $50.00 706-546-6111


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 4, 2009)

King Tiger,  I just noticed your front sight fell off...


----------



## KingTiger (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't like the looks of it with the optic & took it off & filled the holes with black silicone.


----------

